# Clubs, to join or not



## lee1980sim (1 Aug 2013)

I'm wondering whether to join a club or not, I'm not the most sociable person but often think riding with someone else would be better and I'd get to know more routes etc

So what are the benefits?


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Aug 2013)

Go ride with a few and make your own mind up.


----------



## lejogger (1 Aug 2013)

Obviously it's not for everyone, but there are a huge amount of benefits to joining a club. 

Diversity of routes...
A challenge...
A route into racing...
An opportunity for velodrome/track riding...
A new social circle...
To increase fitness...
Camaraderie...
Unlimited source of assistance and advice...
Improved cycling competence...

You can be as social or as unsocial as you like - you don't have to chat while you're moving but other riders will make an effort. You don't have to stop at the cafe after but it's often fun to. You don't have to go to social events but you tend to get out what you put in. 

As @Rob3rt says, there's no harm in giving it a go, in fact most insist on at least 3 trial rides before committing.


----------



## lee1980sim (1 Aug 2013)

Thanks now I've got to find a club within shooting distance that's not race orientated


----------



## endoman (1 Aug 2013)

whereabouts in S Yorks are you? Lots of clubs have many different sections within them , not many are pure race clubs.


----------



## Fubar (1 Aug 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> Thanks now I've got to find a club within shooting distance that's not race orientated


 
The club I've recently joined has a Saturday Cafe Run, which is a good intro to group riding and not anything like a race - I imagine most clubs do the same, and will let you try it out before committing to a membership.


----------



## lejogger (1 Aug 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> Thanks now I've got to find a club within shooting distance that's not race orientated


 You'll find most clubs will be a broad cross section. They may have groups of differing standards that leave at different times and do different mileage at different speeds so it shouldn't be too difficult to find something that suits your level.

At this time of year you don't really see many of the racers on the club runs. They'll be off competing at various events then hook back up again at the end of the season.


----------



## lee1980sim (1 Aug 2013)

> whereabouts in S Yorks are you? Lots of clubs have many different sections within them , not many are pure race clubs


I'm in Rotherham, done a google search and found a couple of them, now to sort out with days off + free days when I can tag along


----------



## lejogger (1 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> If you're not interested in racing, try the CTC.


I would say 90% of our membership don't race regularly... It's a myth that clubs are geared up to be that serious. It's much more social than that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

Have bit the bullet and am booked to do an induction in September with a women only cycle club. I don't want to race but i do want to increase my fitness level a bit faster and i want someone to pace me especially on climbs and also to do new and different routes.

Will just have to see.


----------



## e-rider (3 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> If you're not interested in racing, try the CTC.


this should read: if you are keen on seeing how slowly you can ride a bike without losing your balance and falling off, try the CTC!


----------



## e-rider (3 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have bit the bullet and am booked to do an induction in September with a women only cycle club. I don't want to race but i do want to increase my fitness level a bit faster and i want someone to pace me especially on climbs and also to do new and different routes.
> 
> Will just have to see.


"booked an induction" - I didn't know joining a cycling club was like joining the gym! Just go along and join in, just find out how to ride in a group safely first though - most clubs have the basics on their web pages for beginners to read.
Almost not a week passes in our club rides when some newbie turns up and tries their best to make everyone crash - so perhaps induction sessions are not a bad idea after all!


----------



## lejogger (3 Aug 2013)

We insist on new members sticking at the back for at least the first ride so they can learn how to ride in a bunch... I.e. how close to ride to each other, how to rotate when the whistle goes, what shouts or signals to give to the rider behind for potholes or other obstructions etc. 

It's not difficult but is so important.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Aug 2013)

Check the link in my sig to mercia, on the web page it lists the speed and distances for the 3 club runs on a sunday, i think that gives you an idea .
You do not have to be a social animal to enjoy a group ride , i really enjoy just getting out with like minded people and if you do not want to chatter thats up to you .Mind you i have not been out for over 2 months on a sunday as i have been busy with house move + nerve /carpel tunnel so i am gagging to get out again !


----------



## lee1980sim (3 Aug 2013)

OK my mind is still not made up I can see the benefits of group riding (safety and all that malarkey) and the advice and route knowledge would obviously be helpful but with regards to riding at the back to know how to ride in a group and learn calls etc seems a tad erm.... derogatory and undermining (may not be the correct words but I did fail English so that's my excuse) anyway at the minute I'm considering to just keep plodding along on my own it seems easier


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Aug 2013)

lejogger said:


> We insist on new members sticking at the back for at least the first ride so they can learn how to ride in a bunch... I.e. how close to ride to each other, how to rotate when the whistle goes, what shouts or signals to give to the rider behind for potholes or other obstructions etc.
> 
> It's not difficult but is so important.


 

That's probably why i've never joined a club.

I thought cycling was about enjoyment?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

The induction is to see which group to go in and what they expect of you on a group ride, shouts and general etiquette I think. Anyway don't know if you don't try. If I don't like it I can always politely decline.


----------



## e-rider (3 Aug 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> OK my mind is still not made up I can see the benefits of group riding (safety and all that malarkey) and the advice and route knowledge would obviously be helpful but with regards to riding at the back to know how to ride in a group and learn calls etc seems a tad erm.... derogatory and undermining (may not be the correct words but I did fail English so that's my excuse) anyway at the minute I'm considering to just keep plodding along on my own it seems easier


 
learning how to ride in a group safely is very important because it is VERY easy to take out 10 other riders in one wrong move, and this will not only lead to damaged expensive bikes but injuries too, or even worse. Nearly every new rider I see gets very close to causing a mass pile-up in their first few weeks - it's got nothing to do with being a lower class person!


----------



## lee1980sim (3 Aug 2013)

I never mention anything about lower class but being stuck at the back doesn't teach you anything other than how to be an outcast which I can do perfectly well already a better method would probably be to buddy up with someone who's willing to teach, riding alone or in groups is all about the use of common sense and observation


----------



## e-rider (3 Aug 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> I never mention anything about lower class but being stuck at the back doesn't teach you anything other than how to be an outcast which I can do perfectly well already a better method would probably be to buddy up with someone who's willing to teach, riding alone or in groups is all about the use of common sense and observation


not many clubs insist on newcomers riding at the back anyway - I've never seen that policy in action!
The main thing to note is that there are about 10 very important rules to learn that help keep everyone safe - you can learn them in about 10 minutes though - just don't forget them. Let me see if I can find them.
I actually prefer riding at the back anyway, the best place to ride IMO


----------



## e-rider (3 Aug 2013)

Stephen Roche's group riding 'rules':

*Be predictable*

This is the key to all bunch riding. This means no sudden movements in any direction, as the cumulative effect of this is the same as cars in the fast lane of the motorway. Keep it smooth. As you might be riding with people whom you haven’t ridden with before, assess your level in the group and of those around you. If you appear to be the more experienced bunch rider, keep in mind to give the less experienced the room they need. Their reaction time might not be as quick as yours.

*Keep your line*

Don’t weave across the road; keep your relative position from the edges of the road even when cornering as a bunch. Remember that it may mean that you may need to go through a pot hole – a sudden swerve could take out the whole bunch behind you. When coming past someone and moving in front of them be sure not to cut them up.

*No sudden braking*

Any changes in speed become increasingly more difficult to deal with the further behind you someone is. If there is a reason for the group to stop, keep your relative position and don’t use it as an opportunity to overtake riders that have slowed or stopped in front of you.

*Announce hazards*

There may well be occasions where situations demand that you call out a hazard to avoid incidents. Bear in mind that there could be riders several metres behind you who cannot see the hazard. This could be anything ranging from a dog or horse running out in front of the bunch, to accidentally dropping a bottle in the middle of the bunch. Call “Dog”, “Horse”, “Bottle” and if you have dropped a bottle don’t stop.

*Signal*

Where there are situations that need pointing out such as turning, stopping, potholes, glass, train tracks, you can do by signalling. The signal is passed from rider to rider going back.

*Climbing*

My favourite gripe and this even happens in the pro bunch. When you stand to get out of the saddle, your bike will move back slightly (or a lot in some cases). This can cause riders behind you to crash. Make sure that when you stand you don’t push the bike back, and exert slightly more pedal pressure to keep the speed constant.

*Descending*

If you are on the front, keep pedalling. This prevents having riders behind you having to ‘sit on their brakes’ which is extremely irritating! Typically the front few riders keep pedalling and the riders behind will freewheel or soft tap. Keep both hands firmly on the bars, preferably on the drops – you stand more chance of keeping your bike upright on the drops when hitting a hole or bump at speed.

*Close the gaps*

Don’t let gaps develop between you and the rider(s) in front. It is far more efficient for you and the group to keep the spaces filled.

*Introduce yourself*

If new to a group, introduce yourself to your fellow riders before they do. When you are talking keep looking forward – just as you should do when driving in a car.

*Don’t look back*

The most common novice’s mistake. Most riders, when they look back, change their line and speed causing chaos and also don’t see what’s about to happen. If you hear a crash behind you, keep looking forward and the bunch will naturally slow and stop.

*Puncture*

When this happens raise your hand so that riders behind can see that you are an obstacle and can avoid you. If it’s a front tyre keep both hands on the handle bars and let someone else signal for you, especially when going downhill. It is very dangerous to take a hand off the handlebars when you puncture in the front. Use the back brake predominantly. Don’t stop until the bunch has completely passed you. Move to the side of the road.


----------



## e-rider (3 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> @e-rider you have a blinkered view of group riding and of the CTC. Social rides are just as valuable and enjoyable as the chaingang variety and although it's good to understand how to ride in a group, all that 'rotate when the whistle goes' stuff isn't for everyone. No need for you to look down your nose at those who prefer to be sociable.


I was an active member of the CTC for over a decade, and have cycled with 5 different clubs over the last 25 years


----------



## lee1980sim (4 Aug 2013)

OK well after lots of thought and consideration I think I'll not bother with the clubs it just seems far too hassle for to the amount of time I'll actually get to ride them, I work most weekends and irregular shifts so an induction would probably take months to sort it then it'll be once in a blue moon when I'm able to ride with them, I was thinking I'd just be able to drop by and join in when I'm free and able to, so looks like solo rides for me


----------



## e-rider (4 Aug 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> OK well after lots of thought and consideration I think I'll not bother with the clubs it just seems far too hassle for to the amount of time I'll actually get to ride them, I work most weekends and irregular shifts so an induction would probably take months to sort it then it'll be once in a blue moon when I'm able to ride with them, I was thinking I'd just be able to drop by and join in when I'm free and able to, so looks like solo rides for me


you can and should just drop by when you want to
read the 'rules' I posted above and remember them all - simple as that - of you go!
If you follow every rule that I listed you'll be a better group rider than half the other people there!


----------



## lejogger (4 Aug 2013)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> That's probably why i've never joined a club.
> 
> I thought cycling was about enjoyment?


Why is learning how to ride in a group not enjoyable?

Riding with your mates, enjoying the banter, different routes every week etc is surely far better than doing the same old rides by yourself?

Maybe my post made it seem like you're on some kind of probation period in the beginning, but that's not the case at all. 
It's just that not everyone knows how to ride in a group, so we make sure they do so it's safer for everyone.


----------



## lejogger (4 Aug 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> OK my mind is still not made up I can see the benefits of group riding (safety and all that malarkey) and the advice and route knowledge would obviously be helpful but with regards to riding at the back to know how to ride in a group and learn calls etc seems a tad erm.... derogatory and undermining (may not be the correct words but I did fail English so that's my excuse) anyway at the minute I'm considering to just keep plodding along on my own it seems easier


It's not derogatory at all!
Riding at the back at first is just for safety... It can be quite daunting to find yourself boxed in or suddenly on the front on your first ride. 

You also don't want to be the guy who doesn't shout for a pothole causing the guy behind to crack his carbon rim. 

The guys who turn up with an arrogant attitude, thinking they know it all are usually the ones who cause the problems. Like the guy in our club who threw his brakes on in a chain gang and caused a crash which snapped someone's frame.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Aug 2013)

lejogger said:


> Why is learning how to ride in a group not enjoyable?
> 
> Riding with your mates, enjoying the banter, different routes every week etc is surely far better than doing the same old rides by yourself?
> 
> ...


 

Your earlier post came out like your group ride was very regimental although i don't think you meant it to be.

I suppose i would like to ride with a few "buddies" rather than a group if i could as it is definitely harder riding solo(ie pace,distance etc).


----------



## robjh (4 Aug 2013)

I joined a club last year after years of riding alone, and wish I'd done it far sooner. I guess it depends on the club, but my one was very welcoming to new members, and learning to ride in a group is not hard - a lot comes by watching and imitating. I don't race, and nor do most of the other regular Sunday riders, though there's a core of the club that does.

What I get from it is :
- I get out further and more frequently than I would on my own
- a sociable experience - you meet a lot of like-minded people to chat to (though not everyone chats all the time, it's quite OK to ride quietly too)
- group riding is fun! You go faster, and enjoy a shared experience.
- and finally, 10% discount in local bikeshops - I've more than recouped my membership fees.

So unless you happen upon a club where they're all a lot of mardy old b*stards, I (personally) can't think of a downside. At least to give it a try.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Aug 2013)

there's one thing that you should consider - and that is this............

what would you bring to the club?


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Aug 2013)

A lot (most?) clubs allow/welcome guest riders. Some stipulate a maximum number of 'guest' rides allowed. Enables you to try various level rides to find out what it is all about, whether it is for you, without committing yourself. We often have riders on our basic leisure rides who find them much easier than they thought they would be and soon move on to the longer, faster rides. Others continue to ride both, enjoying the experience of slower, more social rides as well as a more challenging work out in the faster groups.


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2013)

Every single club I know has a lot of different rides going on each week, only the big one's tend to be advertised.

Ask not what your club can do for you, but what you can do for your club.

I would say most people who do not like club life have not properly experience it, not I said most.


----------



## Louch (10 Aug 2013)

I joined Stirling Bike Club , but haven't been a ride yet. Like the Option of changing route riding myself, and then get my group fix with the CC Ecosse rides


----------



## cyberknight (10 Aug 2013)

Well hopefully i will have my 1st club run in over 2 months tomorrow !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Aug 2013)

I've been thinking about joining a club for months now but I'm unsure how often I would be out riding with them so have put it off. Maybe one day....


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Aug 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I've been thinking about joining a club for months now but I'm unsure how often I would be out riding with them so have put it off. Maybe one day....


Don't worry about that - why not go along as a guest? As I posted before most clubs are very happy to welcome guest riders - check out their websites.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Aug 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I've been thinking about joining a club for months now but I'm unsure how often I would be out riding with them so have put it off. Maybe one day....





youngoldbloke said:


> Don't worry about that - why not go along as a guest? As I posted before most clubs are very happy to welcome guest riders - check out their websites.


+1
They welcome me with my irregular rides and guests are always welcome.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2013)

We have many members who do not even own a bike, all of our rides includes guest riders from other clubs or non club members.

There seems often to be a complete misunderstanding of what cycling clubs are about, for sure it is not just about the group rides which make up a very small part of club life.


----------

